# Topics > Robotics > Robotics simulator >  Brain Simulator, GoodAI, Prague, Czech Republic

## Airicist

Developer - Brain Simulator

Home page - goodai.com/brain-simulator

github.com/GoodAI/BrainSimulator

----------


## Airicist

GoodAI Brain Simulator introductory tutorial

Published on Jul 7, 2015




> This video offers an introduction to GoodAI Brain Simulator, a collaborative platform where researchers, developers, and tech companies can prototype artificial brains, share knowledge, and exchange feedback.

----------

